# Setter und Getter für Arrays?



## Lybrial (11. Dez 2010)

Huhu,

wie kann ich getter und setter erstellen, in denen ich einzelne Elemente des 
Arrays anspreche?

Bsp.

char[] array = new char[]{'x', 'y', 'z'};

public char[] getArray(...?...)
???

public void setArray(...?...)
???


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Dez 2010)

Also


Lybrial hat gesagt.:


> in denen ich einzelne Elemente des Arrays anspreche


passt mit


> public char[] getArray(...?...)



nicht zusammen. Denn der Rückgabewert müsste ja dann ein char sein, nicht wahr?


```
public char getArray(int index){
		return array[index];
	}
```

??

setArray bekommst du dann sicherlich auch selbst drauf


----------



## Lybrial (11. Dez 2010)

```
public void setArray(char symbol, int index){
		this.Array[index] = symbol;
	}
```

??


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Dez 2010)

Lybrial hat gesagt.:


> ??



Joah fast! (im Zusammenhang mit deinem Beispiel oben : Array != array )
Aber sonst, jop


----------



## Lybrial (11. Dez 2010)

Joa, Danke


----------

